#  1 8.  ,   20   ?

## Elka_Ideya

:

 ,  1.1 (1.1.18.1) 

    ,   20   .

       -  25.
       -  26.

  ,  20   .
 -    ?

 ,   -        .

----------

?        ....

----------


## Elka_Ideya

, ,  .
  ,     ,   .
   20.
    25 .

----------

20

----------


## kot

> -  25.
>        -  26.


      " "

----------

""    ""      ?

----------


## Elka_Ideya

kot,   :   ,  20   .
  ,         :
  1   "":   "  ()"!
  1   "":   "  ()"!

,      . 
, ,   20 ,    ?
  -    .

----------

,           20    26 ,   ?
      ?
,        20         20     .    -   -   .

----------


## Elka_Ideya

20   :Smilie: 

 ???

----------


## zhenya17

> kot,   :   ,  20   .
>   ,         :
>   1   "":   "  ()"!
>   1   "":   "  ()"!


  kot,    ""    .    ""   :
-  :  
-  : 
-  . : 
-   :  .
     "" 20     -.
,    ""  " "      "".    " ",    20 ,  " " -  23 ,        "",      ,     .

----------


## Elka_Ideya

!!!   !!!
      -  ,      -  .
     .
 :Smilie:

----------

